# Xeon E3-1231V3 + H97M-PRO4 massive Probleme!



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich hab mir den Xeon e3 1231 + das H97m-pro4 geholt. Ist gestern angekommen, und habe dann alles eingebaut. So, erstes Problem war, das meine GTX570 nicht erkannt wurde (kein Bild). Das Problem ist aber gelöst, musste die Karte auf den PCIE x16 2.0, und nicht auf den x16 3.0 stecken.
Und jetzt die bestehenden Probleme. Ich kann keinen Grafikkarten treiber installieren ( 7Zip Data ERROR ). Habe mich tot gegoogelt, hat nichts gebracht, es geht einfach NICHT!
ich kann auch viele andere Treiber nicht installieren, dort kommen auch immer Fehler. ich konnte kein AVAST installieren -> Fehler, ich konnte kein Flash Player installieren -> Fehler.
Browser stürzen alle paar Sekunden ab.
Ich habe Grafikkfehler in Videos.
und, und, und............................................


hab schon sau viel versucht, Windows 7 mehrfach neuinstalliert, Windows 8 aufgespielt. Ram getauscht. HDD getauscht. 
Bringt alles nichts..

hier nochmal das System:

Intel XEON E3-1231V3 
Asrock H97M-PRO4
Inno3D GTX570
BeQuiet Pure Power L8 500w
2GB Ram (andere Riegel ist kaputt)

Gruß
Marcel.


----------



## Soulsnap (6. Juli 2014)

Das Board wird ne Macke haben. Allein das die Graka nicht im ersten PCIe Slot geht ist ein Indiz dafur.


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

Humm hast du schon das neuste BIOS auf dem Board drauf? Ansonsten würde ich mal Soulsnap zustimmen. Die 570er sollte definitv im PCIe 3.0er laufen. Was ich nicht verstehe ist warum Grakatreiber nicht funktionieren sollten. Für die 570er sind doch keine Zip Treiber da sonder die laufen doch mit dem aktuellen Treiber ala 337.88 WHQL http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=de


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten! 
Bios Version ist die momentan neuste. 1.00 (Board ist ziemlich neu auf dem Markt)
Ich habe auch nicht den ZIP treiber geladen, sonden den ganz normalen (.exe).
Ich habe auch kein 7Zip installiert. Als ich windows 8 drauf hatte, sagte mir IE immer das die datei beschädigt sei. (hab den Treiber bestimmt an die 20-30 mal geladen)
hab mir CPUStabTest geladen.
Stürtzt nach 5-10 sek. ab.

CPUStabTest.exe Funktioniert nicht mehr.

 Problemereignisname:    APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:    CPUStabTest.exe
  Anwendungsversion:    6.0.0.154
  Anwendungszeitstempel:    2a425e19
  Fehlermodulname:    StackHash_2341
  Fehlermodulversion:    0.0.0.0
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:    00000000
  Ausnahmecode:    00000000
  Ausnahmeoffset:    00000000
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:    2341
  Zusatzinformation 2:    234119c054c537d97ead8ab0f2ffd157
  Zusatzinformation 3:    fd6e
  Zusatzinformation 4:    fd6e06720474bb9b8cbdfbd44f7bcf08


Hab mir dann noch OCCT geladen, und getestet.
Da kommt nach 1-2 min. das einer der Cores den maximal Wert überschreittet.

und mein Browser stürtzt immer noch alle paar Sekunde-Minuten ab. 
werde wahrscheinlich die Komponenten an Mindfactory zurückschicken.


Gruß 
Marcel.

Achja, bei CPU-Z wird der CPU Name als "Xeon e3 1240v3" angezeigt" ? 

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-23800971/cpu.png.html


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Du hast die Grafikkarte in den zweiten PCIe 16x Slot gesteckt?
Der ist nur mit 4 Lanes am PCH angebunden. Kein Wunder dass du keine Treiber installieren kannst.
Schau mal im Bios nach ob da irgendwas von PCIe 3.0 steht. Eventuell musst du was im Bios umschalten.
Aber die Grafikkarte gehört *immer *in den obersten Slot.


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Ja habe ich, weil sie im ersten nicht Funktioniert. (kein Bild)
andere Grafikkarten funktionieren, im oberen slot, kann dann aber auch keine Treiber installieren.
Was auch komisch ist das die 570 bei meinem Bruder im x16 3.0 ohne Problem funzt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Kann dann am Board liegen.
Aber schau mal ins Handbuch nach. Eventuell steht da was wegen älterer Grafikkarten.


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

HardwareType schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten!
> Bios Version ist die momentan neuste. 1.00 (Board ist ziemlich neu auf dem Markt)


Ich hab nur vermutet es gäbe schon ne neue Version. Bzw. ich hab jetzt schon Version 1.3 drauf und der Updater meint, es wäre schon 1.33 draußen für mein Asrock Board (auch 97' Generation). Den Graka Kartentreiber also die mehrere 100 MB große Vollversions exe geh ich mal von aus. Tjoa Die restliche Beschreibung klingt irgendwie auch nach ner Macke vom Board. Hast du Neustarts oder Bluescreens?


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann dann am Board liegen.
> Aber schau mal ins Handbuch nach. Eventuell steht da was wegen älterer Grafikkarten.



Werde ich machen.
Danke für die Antwort!



IluBabe schrieb:


> Ich hab nur vermutet es gäbe schon ne neue Version. Bzw. ich hab jetzt schon Version 1.3 drauf und der Updater meint, es wäre schon 1.33 draußen für mein Asrock Board (auch 97' Generation). Den Graka Kartentreiber also die mehrere 100 MB große Vollversions exe geh ich mal von aus. Tjoa Die restliche Beschreibung klingt irgendwie auch nach ner Macke vom Board. Hast du Neustarts oder Bluescreens?



Bluescreens oder ähnliches habe ich nicht.
Dir danke ich natürlich auch


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Du kannst mal die GTX 570 gegenchecken in einem anderen Rechner damit du weißt dass mit der alles i.O. ist.
Hast du die Gewissheit kannst du dich voll auf das Mainboard konzentrieren.
Ich denke dass es nur eine Einstellungsfrage ist.
Check auch mal andere Nvidia Treiber bzw. lade mal einen neuen.
Ich hatte mal das Problem gehabt dass der Download beschädigt war. Beim Entpacken des Treibers hat das Entpackprogramm eine defekte Datei erzeugt und schon konnte man den Treiber nicht installieren.
Neu gezogen und das Problem war beseitigt.


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst mal die GTX 570 gegenchecken in einem anderen Rechner damit du weißt dass mit der alles i.O. ist.
> Hast du die Gewissheit kannst du dich voll auf das Mainboard konzentrieren.
> Ich denke dass es nur eine Einstellungsfrage ist.
> Check auch mal andere Nvidia Treiber bzw. lade mal einen neuen.
> ...



Wie gesagt, hab die Karte bei meinem Bruder getestet, und da Klappt alles auf anhieb.
Habe alle möglichen Treiber schon geladen, es kommt immer der gleiche Fehler. (7Zip data error)


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

7Zip?
Entpackst du den Treiber selbst?


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Nein, habe ich aber auch schon gemacht...


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Also.
Was passiert genau?
Du hast den aktuellsten Treiber gezogen und installierst den direkt von der Download Datei.
Und wenn die Installationsroutine die Hardware checkt kommt der Spruch dass keine kompatible Hardware gefunden wurde?
Kann nur an einem falschen Treiber liegen.
Du kannst auch mal auf der Nvidia Seite einen Treiber für deine Grafikkarte suchen lassen. Dazu musst du Java installieren.


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Nein, ich lade den Treiber klicke auf die exe (wer hätte es gedacht ) dann wähle ich den Pfad. Und dann entpackt er den Treiber, und während des entpackens, kommt der Fehler. Noch bevor das Nvidia Fenster erscheint.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Wieso wählst du den Pfad?
Und wenn beim Entpacken ein Fehler auftritt dann ist der Download nicht korrekt gelaufen.


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Ich wähle nicht den Pfad, das habe ich falsch beschrieben. Sorry. Ich meinte dann kommt das Fenster wo man den Pfad wählen kann.
Und das mit dem Erkennen lassen Funktioniert nicht, wenn ich die Hardware erkennung starte, stürtzt der Browser (mal wieder) ab.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Wenn beim Entpacken ein Fehler kommt liegt es zu 99,99% daran dass die Datei beim Download Beschädigt wurde.
Ergo hilft nur erneutes herunter laden.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn beim Entpacken ein Fehler kommt liegt es zu 99,99% daran dass die Datei beim Download Beschädigt wurde.
> Ergo hilft nur erneutes herunter laden.



Richtig.

Mfg


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Mfg


 
Aber ich habe den  bzw. die Treiber bestimmt schon über 20x geladen.
Werde es trotzdem noch ein paar mal versuchen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Juli 2014)

HardwareType schrieb:


> Aber ich habe den  bzw. die Treiber bestimmt schon über 20x geladen.
> Werde es trotzdem noch ein paar mal versuchen.



Von wo heruntergeladen? 

Mfg


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

HardwareType schrieb:


> Aber ich habe den  bzw. die Treiber bestimmt schon über 20x geladen.
> Werde es trotzdem noch ein paar mal versuchen.


 
Dann hast du ein Problem beim schreiben auf der Festplatte.
Lade den Treiber mal von einem anderen Rechner aus. Dort entpackst du denn dann und kopierst den Ordner auf einen Stick.
Dann noch mal versuchen.


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Nvidia.de

Wenn mein Bruder den Treiber von seinem Pc lädt, und freigibt, kann er ihn installieren und ich nicht!
hatten wir gestern getestet


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Juli 2014)

HardwareType schrieb:


> Nvidia.de
> 
> Wenn mein Bruder den Treiber von seinem Pc lädt, und freigibt, kann er ihn installieren und ich nicht!
> hatten wir gestern getestet



Dann versuche pcgh.de oder chip.de


Mfg


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Kopiere den Ordner auf einen Stick und stecke ihn in deinen Rechner.


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Dann versuche pcgh.de oder chip.de
> 
> 
> Mfg


 
werde ich machen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Kopiere den Ordner auf einen Stick und stecke ihn in deinen Rechner.



Eine externe HDD wird auch gehen, oder?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

HardwareType schrieb:


> Eine externe HDD wird auch gehen, oder?


 
Du musst die Daten physikalisch auf deinem Rechner haben. Wie ist dabei egal.


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

Also wenn du den Treiber nicht unbeschadet aus dem Inet geladen bekommst auf der neuen PCGH ist auf der DVD auch der 337.88 WHQL drauf


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

So, wollte gerade den Treiber laden, und hab einen Bluescreen bekommen mit dem Fehler: kernel data inpage error.
Pc fährt jetzt nicht mehr hoch, "a disk read error occured". Schreibe vom Bruder's PC.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Hast du die Auslagerungsdatei ausgeschaltet?


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

Bluescreens "Kernel Data Inpage Error" - Forum - CHIP Online - Da wird empfohlen Kabel und Anschlüsse kontrollieren. Tausch also mal die Satakabel aus zur HDD/SSD. Bzw steck sie um auf einen anderen Sata Port.

Installier mal BlueScreenView wenn der Rechner wieder gehen sollte. Damit du Fehlermeldungen auslesen kannst die Windoof vorm Absturz produziert.


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Nein, hatte ich nicht ausgestellt. Werde versuchen über die Windows CD das Betriebsystem zurück zu stellen.
Melde mich wieder wenn ich es geschafft habe.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Schreibfehler können natürlich auch von defekten Kabeln verursacht werden. Ganz klar.


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

HardwareType schrieb:


> Nein, hatte ich nicht ausgestellt. Werde versuchen über die Windows CD das Betriebsystem zurück zu stellen.
> Melde mich wieder wenn ich es geschafft habe.


Cmos Reset mit Batterie raus, um die Kiste erstmal wieder an zu bekommen.


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Die Kiste geht an, nur das Betriebsystem startet nicht mehr. 
Die Idee mit dem Kabel kam mir gestern auch.
Habe dieses natürlich auch ausgetauscht, sogar ein anderen Sata steckplatz verwendet.


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

Wasa genau benutzt du gerade SSD oder eine HDD fürs Betreibssystem? - Hast du evtl noch eine weitere Platte/SSD um darauf mal zu versuchen das BS zu instalieren. Ggf. ist auch AHCI Einstellung/nicht Verwendung und IDE oder RAID im Bios schuld? Zu deinem Fehler kann man sich "Tod-Lesen" Stop-Fehler


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Wasa genau benutzt du gerade SSD oder eine HDD fürs Betreibssystem? - Hast du evtl noch eine weitere Platte/SSD um darauf mal zu versuchen das BS zu instalieren. Ggf. ist auch AHCI Einstellung/nicht Verwendung und IDE oder RAID im Bios schuld? Zu deinem Fehler kann man sich "Tod-Lesen" Stop-Fehler



Habe eine 500gb HDD. Hab gestern noch 2 weitere Festplatten getestet, dort waren die gleichen Probleme.
Im BIOS bzw- UEFI ist AHCI eingestellt.


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

Schon mal mit IDE probiert? Ist zwar nicht mehr das neuste, aber evtl hat das Bios da nen Hack in den Ansteuerungscodes. Ansonsten liegts den Beschreibungen nach wohl am Board an sich.


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Hab ich schon probiert, dann kommt kein Bild mehr.
Muss jetzt Windows neuinstallieren.


----------



## IluBabe (6. Juli 2014)

Schreib mal den Support von Asrock an. Also ich bin nun erstmal mit meinem Fern-Latein am Ende. Vielleicht haben die ja doch schon ein BetaBios, dass nur noch nicht auf der Downloadseite ist, oder irgend nen anderen guten Rat.


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Juhu, da bin ich wieder. Scheint als hätte der Bluescreen meine Festplatte zerschossen? wenn das denn möglich ist... hab jetzt eine andere drin, konnte auf der anderen kein Windows mehr installieren...
Werde jetzt den Asrock Support anschreiben.
Bluscreenview ist jetzt auch installiert, zudem werd ich jetzt die treiber von der HDD installieren.

Vielen Dank für deine Antworten IluBabe falls du dich jetzt raushältst


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Juli 2014)

HardwareType schrieb:


> Juhu, da bin ich wieder. Scheint als hätte der Bluescreen meine Festplatte zerschossen? wenn das denn möglich ist... hab jetzt eine andere drin, konnte auf der anderen kein Windows mehr installieren...
> Werde jetzt den Asrock Support anschreiben.
> Bluscreenview ist jetzt auch installiert, zudem werd ich jetzt die treiber von der HDD installieren.
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Antworten IluBabe falls du dich jetzt raushältst



Ja das ist möglich mit dem bluescreen.


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Ich bin gerade dabei die Treiber von der HDD zu installieren.
Sie Starten sogar wirklich, aber das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und während des installierens. (unten am Fortschrittsbalken)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HardwareType (6. Juli 2014)

Yay, 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dastafiz (7. Juli 2014)

7-Zip (bzw. Teile davon) wird vom Nvidia-Treiber zum Entpacken benutzt (intern). Das hat keinen direkten Zusammenhang mit einer normalen installierten 7-Zip-Version.

Bitte mal Memtest ausführen, Speicher kann incompatibel zum Board sein oder defekt.


----------



## HardwareType (7. Juli 2014)

MemTest hat bis jetzt kein Fehler.
Denke es liegt am Board, er hier hatte genau das gleiche Problem. 
Asrock H97M Pro4, Xeon 1231, Installationsfehler, Browserabstürze - ComputerBase Forum

Ist anscheinend noch nicht ausgereift o.ä.


Gruß


----------



## Fox2010 (7. Juli 2014)

Schick das Ding einfach mal zurück und bestell dir schonmal ein neues, musste nicht ewig warten auf austausch bzw. Gutschrift fals du das Geld hast.
Ich würde das selbe Mobo auch nicht mehr bestellen bzw. nicht gegen das selbe tauschen lassen hol dir was anderes, egal ob sich da was instalieren lassen würde sofern die Karte in anderen PCs geht und keine Karte in deinem 3.0 Steckplatz würd ich sofort reklamieren der Steckplatz 1 kann ja Defekt sein.


----------



## IluBabe (7. Juli 2014)

Da wird wohl wirklich nen Treiber nicht das tun was er soll der im Bios die Kommunikation regelt zwischen CPU RAM und SSDs/Festplatten. Du kannst mal die Firmware der Festplatte raussuchen und updaten. Vielleicht hilft das. Hier hats z.B. nen Gigabyte Board erwischt, wo der Controller nen klatsch weg hat (*, *). Von MSI hab ich noch nix gehört. Asus Boards sollen "rumknistern" als Z-Boards *.

Hast du schon die Beta Zone Treiber versucht: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H97M Pro4/?cat=Beta Bzw. Installier mal das A-Tuning und da geh in den Reiter Live Update und schau dir mal die Vorschläge für Treiber an.


----------



## HardwareType (7. Juli 2014)

Werde das mit der Festplatte noch versuchen, danach geht das ding zurück an Mindfactory!
Könnt ihr mir ein anderes Board empfehlen, in der c.a gleichen Preisklasse? Aber bitte nicht von Asrock....


----------



## IluBabe (7. Juli 2014)

Ich würde sagen MSI - dazu hab ich bisher nix an Beanstandung gelesen bei den H97ern.


----------



## HardwareType (7. Juli 2014)

Habe das Board nun zurückgeschickt, und "Gutschrift" gewählt.
Überweisen die das Geld nun auf mein Konto, oder wird mir der Betrag gut geschrieben?
Weil wenn ich mir jetzt ein anderes kaufe, und ich bekomme dem Betrag quasi als Gutschein, hab ich 70-85 Euro in den Sand gesetzt.
Hab auch eine E-Mail an buchhaltung@mindfactory.de geschickt, das die das Geld auf mein Kobto buchen sollen , bin trozdem noch unsicher.


Gruß


----------



## IluBabe (7. Juli 2014)

Normalerweise bekommst du es als Gutschrift auf die nächste Bestellung aus Kulanz. Geld zu fordern ist auch ok, darauf muss MF auch aber nicht eingehen, denn vorher dürfen sie es reparieren lassen, dann hängste in der RMA Schlange. Würde sagen Gutschrift und gleich ein anderes H Board ordern. Frag mal den MF Typ im MF Fred nach den Details: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nlineshops/262088-der-mindfactory-thread.html


----------



## HardwareType (8. Juli 2014)

So, hab jetzt alles mit MF abgeklärt, ich krieg das Geld aus Konto.
Kann mich aber nicht zwischen den zwei Boards entscheiden. Wollte aber auch nicht ein neuen Thread deswegen aufmachen.

MSI H97M-G43 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail

Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX

hab gelesen das die MSI Boards schlechte Spannungswandler haben..


----------



## IluBabe (8. Juli 2014)

Ich tip mal aufs MSI, weil: 
a) billiger 
b) es hat abgewinkelte Satastecker  und Toslink hohoho
c) Gigabyte hat beim 97er Chipsatz auch komische Probleme mit Sata und USB.

Unterscheiden tun sie sich nicht wirklich in der Ausstattung. https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1111440&cmp=1107998


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2014)

Abgewinkelte Sata Stecker brauchst du bei den Boards nicht unbedingt.


----------



## HardwareType (8. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Abgewinkelte Sata Stecker brauchst du bei den Boards nicht unbedingt.


 
Welches würdest du denn nehmen?
Dann hab ich wenigsten noch eine zweite Meinung.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2014)

Im Prinzip kannst du eine Münze werfen.
Die Unterschiede sind nur kosmetischer Natur wie unterschiedliche Bios und sowas.


----------



## HardwareType (8. Juli 2014)

Okay. Danke an euch!
Ich nehm das von MSI.


----------



## HardwareType (10. Juli 2014)

So, das G43 ist gerade angekommen. Hab es eingebaut und war total froh, das es meine Grafikkarte erkannt hat. Dennoch bleibt das problem mit den Browser abstürzen und den Treiber Erorr's (7 Zip data ERROR bei NVIDIA)





Hat irgendwer noch ne Idee?


XEON E3 1231v3
4GB RAM 1333MHZ
Inno3D GTX570
MSI H97M-G43
Windows 7 64Bit


----------



## IluBabe (10. Juli 2014)

Hast du noch die original Treiber CD zur 570er GTX?


----------



## HardwareType (10. Juli 2014)

Weiss ich garnicht.... ich weiss nichtmal wo der Karton ist.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2014)

Kann dann nur noch an den Festspeichern liegen.
Oder vielleicht am RAM.
Möglich ist da alles.


----------



## IluBabe (10. Juli 2014)

Hast du noch ne alte PCGH Ausgabe - auf der CD sind meist NV/AMD Graka Treiber drauf, versuch doch mal nen alten Treiber zu finden und den zu installieren. Evtl liegts halt an ner Inkompatibilität Graka zu H97er Boards mit den neueren Treibern. Ansonsten ist wirklich was am RAM oder den Datenspeichern an sich nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Buxxdehude (10. Juli 2014)

Also wenn es das Board nicht ist, und du die SATA Kabel durch austauschen auch schon ausgeschlossen hast, dann würde ich eher deine Festplatte im Verdacht haben. 

Das asrock Board schien ja zu funktionieren, wenn du jetzt immernoch die selben Probleme hast. 

Hast du diese mal überprüft?


----------



## HardwareType (10. Juli 2014)

Naja, dass Board hatte ja anscheinend trozdem ein schuss. Denn dieses Board hat keinerlei probleme mit meiner Graka im ersten pcie slot.
Festplatte hatte ich eigentlich schon gegen eine andere ausgetauscht, werde allerdings gleich nochmal eine Komplett andere probieren.


----------



## HardwareType (10. Juli 2014)

Hab die FP von meinem Bruder eingebaut, und es funktioniert immer noch nicht.
Habe auch seinen RAM getestet, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## HardwareType (10. Juli 2014)

Habe im BIOS entdeckt dass wenn ich im boardbrowser auf den PCIE steckplatz gehe dort x4 steht "-.- 
Ist dies nun weil kein Treiber drauf ist ? 
ansonsten habe ich mal ein paar screens vom Bios gemacht.

http://www.pic-upload.de/gal-641065/221c9q/1.html


----------



## HardwareType (10. Juli 2014)

Graka nun auch noch getauscht, ich tausche nun auchnoch das NT. 
Wenn es dies auch nicht ist, dann kann es doch nur der Proz. sein oder nicht ?


----------



## HardwareType (10. Juli 2014)

So, ich habe folgendes versucht:

Etliche UEFI Einstellungen.
RAM Gewechselt. (3 verschiedene!)
Festplatte Gewechselt. (auch 3 verschiedene!)
Grafikkarte Gewechselt (... ja, auch 3 Stück!)
Mainboard Gewechselt. (Reklamation, hatte aber eh einen Schuss.)
Netzteil gewechselt.
Sogar das Gehäuse gewechselt. (für was auch immer..)
Windows bestimmt 10-15x neu installiert.



Werde morgen die CPU Zurückschicken, und mir einen i7 4770 (o.ä) holen.


----------



## IluBabe (11. Juli 2014)

HardwareType schrieb:


> Werde morgen die CPU Zurückschicken, und mir einen i7 4770 (non K) holen.


ein i7 4770 ist auch nur ein schlechterer Xeon mit einer integrierten Grafikeinheit. - Aber nach dem Ausschlussverfahrne, welches du betrieben hast, bleibt ja nur noch die CPU über.


----------



## HardwareType (11. Juli 2014)

ja, aber der funktioniert ja auch (hoffentlich) 
oder soll ich mir nochmal ein Xeon holen?...



Gruß


----------



## IluBabe (11. Juli 2014)

Den Xeon schlägt kein i7 im P/L, von daher denke ich ja. Die Frage ist halt nur ob nicht etwa deine Graka dein PCIe16fach auf dem Asrock gekillt hat im ersten fall, und nun nochmal rumzickt auf dem zweiten Board oder auf irgend eine misteriöse art und weise nix mit Xeons zu tun haben will.


----------



## HardwareType (11. Juli 2014)

Habe das aber mit 3 verschieden Grakas getestet. und bei meinem Bruder läuft die 570 1A.
Ausserdem verkauft einer hier im Forum grade einen 4770k


----------



## IluBabe (11. Juli 2014)

HardwareType schrieb:


> Habe das aber mit 3 verschieden Grakas getestet. und bei meinem Bruder läuft die 570 1A.
> Ausserdem verkauft hier im Forum grade einen 4770k


 Bei deinem Bruder läuft die 570 zusammen mit dem Xeon 1A oder allein? Manchmal hats so Hardwarepaarungen die partou nicht miteinander wollen. Für nen 4770k brauchst du nen anderes Board, denk ich mal, weil auf dauer das MSI nicht auf solch große Verbraucher ausgelegt ist mit 125+Watt sondern halt auf unübertaktete celerons,i3s und i5s oder eben auch ein Xeon.


----------



## HardwareType (11. Juli 2014)

Kann ich leider nicht mit dem Xeon zusammen testen, weil er den 1155 Sockel hat. Müsste es aber trozdem mit den anderen doch funktionieren oder nicht? Wenns an der 570 liegt.


----------



## IluBabe (11. Juli 2014)

HardwareType schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht mit dem Xeon zusammen testen, weil er den 1155 Sockel hat. Müsste es aber trozdem mit den anderen doch funktionieren oder nicht? Wenns an der 570 liegt.





> _Manchmal hats so Hardwarepaarungen die partou nicht miteinander wollen._


----------



## HardwareType (11. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


>


 
 


Wie meinst du das konkret mit der Hardwarespannung?
Speziell auf die 570?


----------



## IluBabe (11. Juli 2014)

HardwareType schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das konkret mit der Hardwarespannung?
> Speziell auf die 570?


Das war bezogen auf die Kombo zwischen Graka und CPU die sich wohl gegenseitig verhindern, und weil dein Bruder wohl nur ein 1155er hat, kannst du halt nicht ausschließen, dass sich die beiden gegenseitig neutralisieren und dem ganzen Zickenterror führen, den du gerade durchläufst.

Zur Spannung bzw. dem Verbrauch einer CPU -> Geheimnis Spannungswandler | 3DCenter.org (die "günstigen" Mainboards haben halt nur Komponenten drauf um "günstige" Prozessoren mit der notwendigen Spannung und dem Strom zu versorgen. Sprich sie sind billig, weil man halt 10Cent gespart hat und nen kleinere Spawa verbaut hat oder eine billgere Drosselspule etc. - Wenn man da halt eine 100+ Watt verbrauchende CPU draufnagelt und du hast etwa nur 4 Phasen auf dem Board, die Komponenten sind auf 10Ampere ausgelegt, dann ist der Verbrauch bei 2V Spannung auf 80Watt begrenzt. Und wenns darüber hinaus geht wird mehr Strom gezogen, was zu mehr Widerstand führ und damit zu mehr Hitze und im ungüstigsten Fall riechts irgendwann mal komsich aus dem Rechner - ein gutes Anzeichen dafür ist, wenn unter Last die Spulen anfangen zu brummen, allerdings sind die heute auch zum Teil eingeklebt, um dagegen vorzugehn, also hat kaum auch nur einen akustischen Hinweis darauf, dass es nicht harmoniert.)


----------



## HardwareType (11. Juli 2014)

Okay, und du meinst das war bzw. Könnte bei beiden Boards der fall gewesen sein? und wie kann ich das aussließen?


----------



## IluBabe (11. Juli 2014)

HardwareType schrieb:


> Okay, und du meinst das war bzw. Könnte bei beiden Boards der fall gewesen sein? und wie kann ich das aussließen?


Bevor du meinem zweiten Vorschlag nachgehst: Let me google that for you Und da mal alles durchklicken, ob nicht schon andere das Problem in ähnlicher weise hatten. Solche zicken treten ja wenn dann auch bei anderen auf. Denn wenn das der Fall ist, ist auch ein CPU austausch egal, weil wie schon vorher im Threat erwähnt, ein i7,i7,3 etc sind alles Xeons. Und wenn deine Graka nicht mit Haswell Xeons klar kommt, wird sie es auch mit keiner anderen CPU der Haswellgeneration.

Hast du im Freundeskreis jemand der ein Sockel 1150 Board hat und Haswell CPU, ggf Haswell Refresh- dann einfach zu dem hintingeln und die Graka auf seinem Rechner testen und wenn er es dir erlaubt, seine CPU mal austauschen gegen den Xeon. Spätestens dann wird klar, ob sich Graka und CPU gegenseitig behindern.


----------



## HardwareType (11. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Bevor du meinem zweiten Vorschlag nachgehst: Let me google that for you Und da mal alles durchklicken, ob nicht schon andere das Problem in ähnlicher weise hatten. Solche zicken treten ja wenn dann auch bei anderen auf. Denn wenn das der Fall ist, ist auch ein CPU austausch egal, weil wie schon vorher im Threat erwähnt, ein i7,i7,3 etc sind alles Xeons. Und wenn deine Graka nicht mit Haswell Xeons klar kommt, wird sie es auch mit keiner anderen CPU der Haswellgeneration.
> 
> Hast du im Freundeskreis jemand der ein Sockel 1150 Board hat und Haswell CPU, ggf Haswell Refresh- dann einfach zu dem hintingeln und die Graka auf seinem Rechner testen und wenn er es dir erlaubt, seine CPU mal austauschen gegen den Xeon. Spätestens dann wird klar, ob sich Graka und CPU gegenseitig behindern.


 

Erstmal danke für deine umfangreichen Antworten. Bin nun bei Seite 4 bis jetzt habe ich keine ähnlichen Probleme finden können, außer er hier: Haswell mATX: GA-Z87M-D3H - i7-4770 - GTX 650 TI Boost 
Sein System Freezt wenn er Updates installieren will, das geht wenigstens ansatzweise in die Richtung.
Kenne ehlich gesagt keine Person bei dem ich die Karte+Xeon testen könnte.

//Editt: achja, und er, hatte ich aber schonmal gepostet.
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1364296
er hatt Exakt die gleichen Probleme gehabt wie ich, und hatt sich schlussendlich eine neue  CPU + Board (MSI Z97m) geholt, und damit funktioniert es.


//Editt²: Wenn ich mir jetzt nen 4770K holen würde, soll ich dann dass H97'er Board behalten oder ein Z model holen. ich möchte eigentlich nicht übertakten. wäre schwachsinn sich ein Z zu holen wenn  man schon ein H hier liegen hat oder?


----------



## IluBabe (11. Juli 2014)

Humm Fernwartung und Fehlersuche ist halt irgendwie eine schwere Sache



HardwareType schrieb:


> //Editt²: Wenn ich mir jetzt nen 4770K holen würde, soll ich dann dass H97'er Board behalten oder ein Z model holen. ich möchte eigentlich nicht übertakten. wäre schwachsinn sich ein Z zu holen wenn  man schon ein H hier liegen hat oder?


Auf dem Board kannst du den 4770k schon Betreiben, der zieht nicht übertaktet ja nicht so viel. Nur mit übertakten wäre ich vorsichtig, zudem du da wohl auch einen potenteren Kühler bräuchtest, denn ohne die verbesserrte TIM oder geköpft, ist der4770ker schon eine Wärmebombe beim übertakten, hab ihn ja selbst. Kommt halt auch auf den Preis an. Und ob du den erstattet bekommst, wenn du den Xeon zurückschickst, weil weiterverkaufen wenn die CPU der Fehler am ganzen ist, ist nicht nett.


----------



## HardwareType (11. Juli 2014)

hab ich zurückgeschickt an Mindfactory. Verkaufen würde ich ihn niemals!
Beim CPU ist auch der BeQuiet Dark Rock 3 dabei. Zsm. 200€ ist'n guter Deal oder?


----------



## IluBabe (11. Juli 2014)

Jopp würde ich zugreifen. Dazu aber noch ne gute WLP bestellen, wenn dir deine langsam ausgeht, aufgrund des hin und her gemodels  Musst halt gucken dass der dicke Pro3 auch in dein Gehäuse passt! der ist schon hoch und nicht allzu handzahm, außerdem ragt der Kühler über die RamBänke, weswegen du da nur Normal DDR3 RAMs hab solltest ohne Käme, bzw selbige halt abmontieren müsstest. Von der Größe her wird er das µATX Board selbstverständlich erschlagen. Frag aber vorher noch mal ob der i7 4770k nicht irgendwelche Problem hat mit stark auseinander laufenden Temperaturen auf den Kernen, wie geschrieben und bekannt ist, ist die Wärmeleitpaste Verteilung auf den Haswells nicht prallste ab Werk.


----------



## HardwareType (11. Juli 2014)

ja, hab nochmal nachgefragt und warte auf Antwort. 




Gruß.


----------



## HardwareType (11. Juli 2014)

Mit der CPU ist alles in Ordnung, und er hatte angeblich keine Probleme. 
Kann ich mit einem H97 Board überhaupt übertakten? Dachte immer das geht nicht 
Und wie meinst du das mit dem erschlagen? Wird es da evtl. Probleme geben mit der mATX Form?


----------



## IluBabe (11. Juli 2014)

Das hört sich gut an.

DU hast jetzt das MSI gelle? Hast du da schon das neueste BIOS update drauf? 

Das erschlagen damit mein ich nur die Proportionen.

Bios Version: 2.3
- Improved memory compatibility.
- Improved compatibility with Haswell-Refresh K and G3258 processors. (Sollte also funzen, dass man darauf sogar übertakten könnte, die CPU wird das Board so oder so erkennen, da diese HAswell ist)
- Improved M-Flash USB pen drive compatibility.
- Updated Intel RC code.
- Improved VGA compatibility.


----------



## HardwareType (11. Juli 2014)

Ja, hab h97m-g43 mit dem neustem Bios/UEFI.(2.30)  Vielen vielen dank, das du mir so viel hilfst. Werde den Thread nun endlichen ruhen lassen, werde aber selbstverständlich noch bescheitgeben wenn die CPU da ist, ob nun alles rund läuft. Wobei... eine frage hab ich noch   kannst mir ne WLP empfehlen?


----------



## IluBabe (12. Juli 2014)

HardwareType schrieb:


> Ja, hab h97m-g43 mit dem neustem Bios/UEFI.(2.30)  Vielen vielen dank, das du mir so viel hilfst. Werde den Thread nun endlichen ruhen lassen, werde aber selbstverständlich noch bescheitgeben wenn die CPU da ist, ob nun alles rund läuft. Wobei... eine frage hab ich noch   kannst mir ne WLP empfehlen?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...roundup-2013-26-waermeleitpasten-im-test.html, extra WLP macht eigentlich nur der Dosierbarkeit und wegen geringfügigen Unterschieden bei OC Sinn, wo dann Bruchteile rauszuholen wären. Also eigentlich unnötig bei deinem Prozessor. -> Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme, 3.5g Spritze oder Flüssig Metall (da solltest du dich aber erst mal einlesen, da gibt es einiges zu beachten)


----------



## HardwareType (18. Juli 2014)

Also, CPU ist heute angekommen. Hab sie eingebaut, und alles funktioniert Problemlos. Nicht ein Browser-Absturz, ich kann ALLE Treiber installieren, etc. Lag wohl wirklich an der CPU.


----------



## IluBabe (18. Juli 2014)

fein fein. Viel Spass mit dem Teil und diesem ein langes Leben ohne Probleme.


----------



## HardwareType (18. Juli 2014)

Danke


----------



## taks (1. September 2014)

Nur noch zur Info:

Ich hab auch ein Intel XEON E3-1231v3 auf dem Asrock H97M-PRO4 verbaut und es funktioniert problemlos.
Dazu noch eine Radeon R9 270 und 16GB DDR3(1600).


Gruss


----------

